# Hombrewing Frenzy!



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Just bottled Dbl. Chocolate Stout and boiling up some Red Ale right now.
Nut Brown Ale is on the schedule tomorrow. :dribble:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

You have my address right!!! That last round you made was great!!!

Joel


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

My last batch of homebrew has been sitting in my living room for two years. Never had time to bottle it. Do you keg yours?


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

I half the batch in bottles (I HATE Bottles) and the other half I use a Party Pig.
Gotta break down and get another pig.
www.partypig.com


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Dbl. Chocolate Stout, now that sounds good. I have made several batches of red ale, but it has been a few years. Is the party pig as good as it sounds? Does it keep the beer fresh as well as the bottles?


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Barnz said:


> Dbl. Chocolate Stout, now that sounds good. I have made several batches of red ale, but it has been a few years. Is the party pig as good as it sounds? Does it keep the beer fresh as well as the bottles?


Yes & Yes, Just like having a mini keg. Works really well and doesn't take up much space in the fridge.
Surprises me that a case of beer fits in these things.
Of course the beer doesn't last long.....
Being just about 20 miles away I use these kits, they make great beer.
http://www.homebrewery.com/beer/beer-kits-premium.shtml


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Bob, ya gotta let me know when your brewin. Been doing that for 10 years.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Brew-N-Herf.........


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I half the batch in bottles (I HATE Bottles) and the other half I use a Party Pig.
> Gotta break down and get another pig.
> www.partypig.com


Oh man, you got my beer Jones on! My bro and I did a good deal of homebrewing back in the 90's. Had 3 Party Pigs and lots of Grolsh style bottles for brewing. I really need to call his ass up in RI and get those pigs down here to NC!!!

Let us know how that Dbl. Choc Stout comes out! That sounds marvelous...



CD


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been thinking of brewing my own beer for years now. Any suggestions as to where I should start ?


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> I have been thinking of brewing my own beer for years now. Any suggestions as to where I should start ?


Book no. 1 Charlie Papazian---The Joy of Homebrewing

By far the best place to start.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BadKarma said:


> Book no. 1 Charlie Papazian---The Joy of Homebrewing
> 
> By far the best place to start.


You nailed it BadKarma!

Amazon has it for cheap (Third Edition) $9 : The Complete Joy Of Homebrewing (Third Edition)

CD


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

man I miss brewing. I love the choc stout. Can't wait till we can find the time to brew again. DAmn you are making my mouth watering


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> I have been thinking of brewing my own beer for years now. Any suggestions as to where I should start ?


Any Homebrew place should sell kits that have all the ingredients to make excellent batches of brew.
I just stick with kits and they are :dribble:


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Kits are fine, but you do get a little more control with partial mash. But the ultimate is going all mash and that set up costs into the thousands. But the basic kits and some partial mash can be very easy to setup and do.

Lotsa info here:

http://hbd.org/

And here's a free online brewing book:

http://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Find a brewing buddy*



Wingfan13 said:


> I have been thinking of brewing my own beer for years now. Any suggestions as to where I should start ?


The best, most relaxed way to learn is to find an experienced brewer to join you for your first brewing session. You learn a lot by watching someone actually do it, or by having someone look over your shoulder. Besides, the teacher is bound to bring some good homebrew to drink while you learn.

I've been brewing since 1992. I have done well over 70 batches, but I am sort of in a brewing "pause" due to the crappy well water I have now.

JR


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> You nailed it BadKarma!
> 
> Amazon has it for cheap (Third Edition) $9 : The Complete Joy Of Homebrewing (Third Edition)
> 
> CD


I just ordered the book. It's a start.

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> I just ordered the book. It's a start.
> 
> Thanks for the advice all.


If you have any questions or need any help, between all of us here we'll get you along your way to another hobby!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

We pimped him to another vice......


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Wasn't even difficult, he just slid right in.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm weak.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a Hefe waiting to carb up and go in the fridge. I cant wait to try it.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

The only part I don't deal with is labels.
I have absolutely no artistic ability so I just write on top of the beer cap.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> The only part I don't deal with is labels.
> I have absolutely no artistic ability so I just write on top of the beer cap.


Ya know, back in the day I had a neat little label making program. I wish I could remember the damn name of it.... Made things much easier for those of us who had talents that lay elsewhere, creatively speaking. If I find it, I will post on it...

CD


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL I love it we have HomeBrewers on cigar live, most Homebrewers I know smoke cigars it just makes the whole experience much better. The Homebrew club I belong to is the IMPALING ALERS’ I have been brewing for about 5 years and have taught a couple of people how to brew and smoke cigars :dribble:

I just did a California Lager and going to throw it in the Cornny and let it age a few weeks.

Ah the quest for a better beer


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Thats it!!! I'm gonna start getting the kegging system together, I've put it off long enough.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I just ordered the book. It's a start.
> 
> Thanks for the advice all.


Even has nude pictures of.....Hops


----------



## lobsterkmd (Apr 23, 2007)

Mmmm...that sounds sooo yummy right now! I wished you lived closer, I want to try some!

 Kristin


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Irish Hawk said:


> Even has nude pictures of.....Hops


Hop pr0n! 

CD


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

And half nude malt too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

My cigar budget has cannibalized my beer budget.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

BadKarma said:


> Kits are fine, but you do get a little more control with partial mash. But the ultimate is going all mash and that set up costs into the thousands. But the basic kits and some partial mash can be very easy to setup and do.
> 
> Lotsa info here:
> 
> ...


I have subscribed to BYO magazine for years and they always have ways to build your own mash set up at very low cost, I do partial to all grain just depends on my mood at the time.

http://byo.com/


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Irish Hawk said:


> I have subscribed to BYO magazine for years and they always have ways to build your own mash set up at very low cost, I do partial to all grain just depends on my mood at the time.
> 
> http://byo.com/


Your right, I have seen some very innovative set-ups built on the "lower cost" side of things. And in the same hand I've seen some roll-out, "turn key" set-ups that were over $5000. You gotta walk before you can run, but the best way is to get a couple or 3 guys to gang up and build their own. Makes for a great day running 3 batches of wort, everyone helping each other. <hint Bob>


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

BadKarma said:


> Your right, I have seen some very innovative set-ups built on the "lower cost" side of things. And in the same hand I've seen some roll-out, "turn key" set-ups that were over $5000. You gotta walk before you can run, but the best way is to get a couple or 3 guys to gang up and build their own. Makes for a great day running 3 batches of wort, everyone helping each other. <hint Bob>


oh I have seen them not to mention all the other goodies you just got to have


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Irish Hawk said:


> oh I have seen them not to mention all the other goodies you just got to have


It's a vicious never ending cycle. :imconfused:

And I love it!!!!! :whoohoo:


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep when I get something new that I just got to have and my wife sees it I tell her without the look of Deer in the headlights ( I practiced long and hard) 
1. I tell her it is a new thing for her hot tub that will enhance her enjoyment
2. New thing for the car or truck that needs to be replaced
3. New thing for her backyard to help something


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Women should already have realized that it's a male sickness and unavoidable. We are gadget-aholics.................and we love it that way!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I wish there was some one to guide me through this learning process, I recorded a "Good Eats" segment on tv on homebrewing. its great. I think I will get the book as well. Thanks.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

LouZava said:


> I wish there was some one to guide me through this learning process, I recorded a "Good Eats" segment on tv on homebrewing. its great. I think I will get the book as well. Thanks.


Lou,

I got the book and it is great. I highly remommend it. Now I am just looking for a good website to purchase all the supplies. I havent found a good local store.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

So for the nut brown - did you do a high and low gravity mix after primary fermentation or just a straight batch?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Lou,
> 
> I got the book and it is great. I highly remommend it. Now I am just looking for a good website to purchase all the supplies. I havent found a good local store.


Cool Thanks bud! I will get it too. Im going to try to find a store here locally to get all the supplies.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Here's part of my all grain setup:

And my brewery logo:









Brewed on the 4th. heavy brown ale. Bubbling away in the fermentor as we speak.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lee, very nice setup. I wish I had the time to do all grain brews!!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

They are time consuming, but the reward is well worth it. 

I'm planning a couple all grain 2.5 gal experimental brews in the next couple of weeks. Tweaking my recipes to get them right before I go 5 gal on them. I had forgotten how much I enjoy this. Heck, making the equipment was half the fun.

If anyone wants to know how to build your equipment, just let me know. It's alot easier than you think. And cheap!


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Just kedded 5 gals of hree Floyds Dreadnaught clone on wed.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

i used to make moonshine and torpedo juice from fule and spirits it tacks too long to explain how to seperate the coloures and harmfull stuff from it but it left me with nealey 100% pure booze but ive had to stop now after visits from the fire brigade police and a dozen builders to rebuild what was left of my gararge now i think how stupid i was but being only 19 then it was cheap and reletifley safe booze and i never needed to pay for fule for almost a year and it helped through those difficult times


----------

